# cap codes and getting published!



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

These cap codes are irritating me more and more. I sent an email to the paper complaining about them, and low and behold it got published (and heavily edited, - they cut out a segment where I urged studio's to find an alternative way of protecting their films that didn't ruin them, but thats ok)

http://www.accessatlanta.com/movies/content/movies/smithee/052804smithee.html


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

You should quote yourself so we can see without having to register...


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh, I forgot they started requiring registration. Here is the segment of it that I'm featured in:



> *ASK ALAN SMITHEE
> If you're seeing spots, the problem is with Hollywood*
> 
> Dear Mr. Smithee,
> ...


Still haven't gotten the "manly necklace" yet.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Now that you mentioned them I have seen them, I always thought they where just the local theater had a film break or something and a poor patch job. /sigh next thing you know we will have a series of numbers scrolling through the center of the picture throughout the film...


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

There are other spots on films that used to signal reel changes and the like. This is something different that was introduced in the past year I believe:


----------

